
Steve Jobs' yacht impounded over pay dispute - evo_9
http://www.cnn.com/2012/12/21/tech/innovation/steve-jobs-yacht/index.html?hpt=hp_t4
======
ColinWright
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4953030>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4953097>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4953189>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4953290>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4953811>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4954683>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4955931>

------
timothybone
Yes steve Jobs is influential and we all like him, and sure it's great to hear
news about him...but this is just tabloids...it really ought not to be posted
on hacker news

